# YT tags are parsed between CODE tags



## drewman (Apr 16, 2000)

YouTube classic tags are being interpreted inside of code tags. I was trying to show how the YT tags work.

Had to do the awkward put spaces in the tags and explain they shouldn't be there dance.

Example:


```
[MEDIA=youtube]zv6lRgOKLEg[/MEDIA]
```
When spaces are removed becomes:


```
[MEDIA=youtube]zv6lRgOKLEg[/MEDIA]
```
It is obviously not expected because the video doesn't stay with the code boundaries.

Nothing should be parsed between code tags, right?


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

I posted the same thing three months back.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=486961

Marc offered a work around of bypassing [CODE][/CODE] tags completely by using [plain][/plain] tags, which I have just used twice. 

And twice following your post in the images thread using the youtube video that you posted.


----------



## drewman (Apr 16, 2000)

Thanks. Got it figured out.


----------

